# Which series?



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

OK I just finished Soul Hunter and I want to start two more space marine chapters. I already read the Soul Drinkers series. I'm thinking salamanders for sure. But there are so many series that I don't know which to choose. Any advice on other series?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Salamanders_ and _Blood Angels_ are both excellent choices. _Salamanders_ you can start with the first _Tome of Fire_ novel _Salamander_. The _Blood Angels_ series can be started with the omnibus, then _Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I wouldn't inflict the space wolf omnibus on anyone, the writing is appalling however for information on customs and a pretty neat story line you cant beat it.

What did you think of the soul drinkers omnibus, i've never read it but I've heard good reviews?


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

If you want read something really excellent about SM than read Helsreach [by Aaron Dembski-Bowden] from SM Battles series. it is stand alone book but it is the best SM novel in my opinion and one of best BL books.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I'm reading Helsreach right now and its great! I thought the Soul Drinkers omnibus was great! It was my first SM chapter to read about and I caught on fast. The Soul Drinkers are in the middle of space marines and chaos space marines.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Salamander and Blood Angels sound good, but I was thinking Grey Knights since I like mutants. Is the Grey Knights omnibus good?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Helsreach_ is a great read - for Imperial Guard and the Titan Legions. I didn`t find the Black Templars particularly impressive. Well, I say ''Impressive'' what I mean is, sure I rooted for them, laughed at the occassion joke, and fell wholeheartedly in love with Jurisian, but still didn`t feel their zealotry passionately enough. Such said it dwarfs_ Rynn`s World _and _Sons of Dorn_. _Salamander_ and the God-damned Horus Heresy are the creme of Astartes fiction, though one could biker how Heresy novels should not be rated against 40,000 fiction :S


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

yapyap23 said:


> Salamander and Blood Angels sound good, but I was thinking Grey Knights since I like mutants. Is the Grey Knights omnibus good?


Yes, the Grey Knights Omnibus is good. The first novel is what you'd expect from Grey Knights (daemon slaying and all that good stuff), but the second and third are really creative and put the main character, Alaric, through his paces. Most importantly, the writing was good (Ben Counter, who also wrote the Soul Drinkers Omnibus).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I just bought the Soul Drinkers Omnibus. Im a bit skeptical as many didn't like Battle of the Abyss. But I did like


> Hammer of Daemons


 (a Grey Knight novel) and


> Galaxy in Flames


.

Can anyone give me any insight on the Blood Angels Omnibus? I've heard mixed reviews. I've heard that many either don't like it or think its alright. Some ratings would be helpful.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The first 2 books of the Blood Angels series are ok, nothing outstanding, but the last 2 (_Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_) are a serious step up in quality.

Personally I don't think Salamander is as good as some people make out, sure it's better than some SM novels like the Soul Drinkers and first 2 BA books but in my opinion it's not as good as either of the Space Marine Battles books or the Ultramarines series.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

While it is not a part of any series, Brothers of the Snake is an exeptional read. It reads kinda like an anthology where each story is linked, so the plot is constantly moving and no Marine is really safe from death. Salamander, is probably my favourite novel from BL, so I am sure you can understand that I am a tad bias with that


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> The first 2 books of the Blood Angels series are ok, nothing outstanding, but the last 2 (_Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_) are a serious step up in quality.
> 
> Personally I don't think Salamander is as good as some people make out, sure it's better than some SM novels like the Soul Drinkers and first 2 BA books but in my opinion it's not as good as either of the Space Marine Battles books or the Ultramarines series.


I really liked the first two Blood Angel novels, thought they were very good and show how devoted to the Primarch, or someone who appears to be him, the Space Marines can be, they'd betray the Chapter if the Primarch asked, or at least convinced them.

Now if James Swallow would just give us a Flesh Tearers series about Sergeant Noxx and his men i'd be overjoyed :grin:.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Try these

Blood angels omnibus
Ultramarines omnib
Space wolf omnib

they are not exceptional but very good read


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok well I just ordered the Blood angels omnibus. Should be here in about a week and a half. I'm going to save the rest of my money to buy both Space Marine and Kill Squad from the Black Library's Print on Demand section.


----------

